# Kleinen Kratzer an LCD-Display reparieren



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2018)

Servus,

ich habe den Asus MG248Q LCD-Monitor und durch ein kleines Unglück zwei kleine Kratzer (sehr oberflächlich drin). Die fallen nicht unbedingt weiter auf, stören mich aber sehr.  Gibt es ein Hausmittel, um das zu beheben?

Asus selber kann dazu nichts sagen, weil die sowas angeblich nicht reparieren, sondern gleich weg schmeißen respektive austauschen.

Bei einer Google-Recherche habe ich von Dingen wie:

- Radiergummi
- Vaseline
- Mikrofaser-Tuch

gelesen. Letzteres habe ich bereits getestet, die Kratzer sind noch da. Hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit und einen Tip für mich?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## taks (28. Juni 2018)

Früher gabs so extra Polierpaste für die Cover von Nokia Handys um kleine Kratzer zu entfernen.
Vielleicht wäre das was für dich.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2018)

Für CD/DVDs gab sowas auch. Irgendwie wurde da die Oberfläche geschliffen und dann neu versiegelt.
hat mIch aber nie überzeugt das Zeugs.
glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das man es so entfernen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. Juni 2018)

Ich habe da auch wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg, aber trotzdem: Ich rieche hier ein neues Thema für einen Praxis-Artikel.

Herausforderung angenommen!


----------



## Ryle (28. Juni 2018)

Kommt auf die Beschichtung vom Panel an. Wenn das grobkörnig entspiegelt ist würde ich da nicht mit Schleifpapier oder Politur ran, sonst fällt das noch mehr auf.

Kannst mal WD40, Öl oder eben auch transparente Vaseline oder sowas versuchen. Wenn der Kratzer nicht allzu tief ist kannst du das damit quasi ausfüllen und er fällt weniger auf. Wenn es nichts hilft bekommst du das wenigstens wieder runter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich rate davon ab.
Nachher sieht man die polierte Stelle deutlich, weil die Beschichtung wegpoliert wurde. 
Aber man könnte schön an einem eh defekten Monitor testen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch wenig Hoffnung auf Erfolg, aber trotzdem: Ich rieche hier ein neues Thema für einen Praxis-Artikel.
> 
> Herausforderung angenommen!


Ich wollte gerade Carglas fragen, ob deren Verfahren auch für Smartphonedisplays funktionert.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2018)

Bei einem Notebook hab ich mir lange damit beholfen in dem ich den Kratzer mit Vaseline geputzt hab.
War danach deutlich besser und fast unsichtbar.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade Carglas fragen, ob deren Verfahren auch für Smartphonedisplays funktionert.



Tu es!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Tu es!


Ja, Master, natürlich Master, sofort Master

Der Unterschied ist, dass Verbundglas eine wunderbar abdichtende Folie hat. Das fehlt bei einem Display, anderseits wird durch den Unterdruck das eigentlich Display an die Schutzscheibe gezogen. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich etwas herausbekommen habe.


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2018)

Ich werde nachher mal unser Oliven-Öl missbrauchen und berichten


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Juni 2018)

Ryle schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Beschichtung vom Panel an. Wenn das grobkörnig entspiegelt ist würde ich da nicht mit Schleifpapier oder Politur ran, sonst fällt das noch mehr auf.
> 
> Kannst mal WD40, Öl oder eben auch transparente Vaseline oder sowas versuchen. Wenn der Kratzer nicht allzu tief ist kannst du das damit quasi ausfüllen und er fällt weniger auf. Wenn es nichts hilft bekommst du das wenigstens wieder runter.



Hier steht (Datenblatt Monitor Asus MG248Q - Prad.de), dass es kein glänzendes Panel ist. Wäre das dann grobkörnig entspiegelt?


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2018)

Hm, keine Ahnung ob es für deinen Anwendungszweck zu gebrauchen ist aber ich konnte einige Kunststoffe damit retten. Das Mittel hieß Xeropol und kann unter Anderem auch Helmvisieren zum Einsatz kommen. 

Ich hab das bislang nur auf glänzenden Oberflächen genutzt. Da ein Löser und Härter in der Paste ist musst du aber unbedingt den Kunststoff wissen. Möglicherweise haben die aber auch was für matte Oberflächen. Hab ich jetzt nicht gesucht, sry.


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Juni 2018)

Das sind ja wirklich viele Ansätze. Ich finde es auch seitens des Herstellers echt schade, dass man da keinen Support anbietet und lieber verschrottet. Beim Auto wird doch auch lokal repariert je nach Qualität des Schadens. Richtiger Ansatz aus meiner Sicht wäre, die häufigsten "Fehlerquellen" zu sammeln und eine echte Lösung dafür anzubieten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (29. Juni 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Richtiger Ansatz aus meiner Sicht wäre, die häufigsten "Fehlerquellen" zu sammeln und eine echte Lösung dafür anzubieten.



Dafür haben wir PCGH ^^


----------

